# Let's talk strategy



## Hunterg (Aug 21, 2014)

Alright, been trying to schedule a bear hunt in N. GA for the last couple of years. I got little ones and live south of Atlanta so the trip takes some planning. Slipping away for an afternoon bear hunt is just not gonna happen. I’m coming up opening weekend, unless you advise strongly against and I’ve got a day scheduled between now and then to come up and scout. I know, a whole day. I’m hoping to scout most of N. GA that day… we’ll see how it goes. Ok, I know that one day is nothing, but it’s all I got. I just wanna give it the best I got, and if it’s a bust, I got to spend the weekend in the mountains and that’s really the reason I’m going anyway. Seeing bears, possibly getting a shot on a bear would just be a huge bonus. That being said, I’m gonna give it a 100%.

Let’s talk a little strategy. I’m not a bear hunter, long time deer hunter. Do the same strategies that apply to deer hunting apply to bear hunting, i.e. the wind, travel corridors, food sources, bedding areas? Should I try to spot and stalk or still hunt, and then what about the wind? Are bears just as wary of human odors as deer? I’ve got some ideas and picked up some tips from some of you but I feel a bit unprepared as far as strategy is concerned.

I’m not sure about where I’m going yet. The guy I’m going hunting with told me about an area he came across while kayaking. I don’t remember whether he said he saw them or just found a lot of sign along the river banks. My concern is that all that sign he found back during the summer may not be there as the weather is changing and food sources are different. Like I said we are going to go and scout a couple of areas closer to the opener to see if they are still around. I’m kinda worried they may have moved to higher elevations, do you have any thoughts?

I think this forum is great. There’s a great group of contributors and I appreciate the advice. PM’s welcomed by the way. I’ll do my best to return the favor.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 21, 2014)

First of all good luck. Bow opener or gun? You should check out the video in the sticky post here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566596
I think early bow you can still target soft mast trees, closer to gun season and on they move more to and follow the oaks.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 21, 2014)

I would think that scouting the river would be a bust. He probably just saw some tracks. Bears are in search of acorns now. It's about time for them to start climbing pretty soon. Look for white oaks with climbing sign or feeding sign on the ground. If you find several piles of bear mess that's fresh that's where I'd set up and hunt. Since you got 1 day to scout I'd wait closer to season or be sure there's enough food to last till opening weekend. Your wasting time if there's no food or feeding sign.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 22, 2014)

I have seen tons of bear in my life, none have been near rivers. I have seen two swimming lakes and one running up a creek with 6 hounds in hot pursuit. All the rest have been on white oak rides and saddles eating white oak acorns. If your limited on time your best bet is to walk ridges and look for dropping white oaks. In the mountains if you can find some white oaks the bear will be there on opening day of bow season.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 22, 2014)

I went on my first bear hunt in N. Ga last year.  I was hunting with traditional archery gear.

White Oaks were non-existent.  I did end up making a stalk on a pretty nice bear in the top of a black gum tree.  If I would have had my compound, game over, but he was too far up for a shot with my  recurve..  He picked me out and started to come down the tree.  There was only one way he could come down the tree and I made sure I was on that side of the tree.

I started to put tension on the string and he simply bailed out of the tree 20ft off the deck!!!  He hit the ground on all 4's, then exploded out of there like he had a rocket tied to his rear end!!

It was a heck of rush and fun hunt!  He was the only bear I saw.  I was simply slipping around slowly trying to spot and stalk one.

I plan on using the same strategy this year.  They are quite noisy in a tree.  He was breaking 3" plus limbs and they sounded like a .22 cracking off.


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. This is great. I'll heed the warning and stay away from the river. Didn't really think that was the place to be based on everything I read here. 

Is playing the wind crucial?


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 22, 2014)

Etoncathunter said:


> First of all good luck. Bow opener or gun? You should check out the video in the sticky post here:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566596
> I think early bow you can still target soft mast trees, closer to gun season and on they move more to and follow the oaks.



I'm going bow opener. Gonna scout the weekend before.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have spent many seasons in the mountains hunting bears, both bow and rifle and this time of year they are gluttons when the acorn crop is as good as it this year, 
that being said food is the key as we all agree. I have killed more bears hunting small creeks in steep hollars
bears love to turn over rocks in these streams and eat 
the fresh water snails that collect on the underside of them as well as the fact acorns seem to end up in steep terrain rolling down and collecting in and around these areas I.E les effort more reward. Also, learn what inversion means, late in the evening as air cools it falls
so will your scent into these areas won whiff and they are gone you will never know they are there. If you find a tree that they are using and climbing it is important what the wind and weather is doing when you hunt
these areas I cant stress enough it will fool you up there 
its nothing like hunting flat land. Bears will not travel far this time of year from a preferred food source they will stay on it till its gone. Remember bears will walk past loads of acorns to get to one tree ,I have figured out that not all white oaks taste the same to bears you will know when you find the tree that they are feeding on it will look as if a storm has hit it lots of green branches laying around broke out and fresh claw marks going up.

Good luck!


----------



## CherokeeOne (Aug 22, 2014)

Loving this forum more and more. Tons of good advice here. Dunno if I'll get to hunt bear this year but this has taught me a ton.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^

Me too! Really appreciate how helpful everyone has been. Starting to think about trying to head up some during bow season myself, just to expand my chances of actually stumbling on a bear.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 22, 2014)

Anybody may "stumble on a bear". It is possible and its not rocket science, but IMO, the people who actually have a chance at a bear have been at it all summer, checking trees, learning long ridges, etc. I think a lot of people underestimate these mountains and you always have to consider getting the critter back to the truck. In my experience, most GA hunters are not even close to being up to the task. 

I will get some grief for this post but it is true. Most people cant run a mile without stopping, let alone climb 1000 feet, hike a few miles and pack out a bear in a few trips.


----------



## deadend (Aug 22, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Anybody may "stumble on a bear". It is possible and its not rocket science, but IMO, the people who actually have a chance at a bear have been at it all summer, checking trees, learning long ridges, etc. I think a lot of people underestimate these mountains and you always have to consider getting the critter back to the truck. In my experience, most GA hunters are not even close to being up to the task.
> 
> I will get some grief for this post but it is true. Most people cant run a mile without stopping, let alone climb 1000 feet, hike a few miles and pack out a bear in a few trips.


 Amen!


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 22, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Anybody may "stumble on a bear". It is possible and its not rocket science, but IMO, the people who actually have a chance at a bear have been at it all summer, checking trees, learning long ridges, etc. I think a lot of people underestimate these mountains and you always have to consider getting the critter back to the truck. In my experience, most GA hunters are not even close to being up to the task.
> 
> I will get some grief for this post but it is true. Most people cant run a mile without stopping, let alone climb 1000 feet, hike a few miles and pack out a bear in a few trips.


No grief from me. I don't feel over confident, I'm just gonna give it MY best shot. The area I'm thinking of heading to is an area where I do have some decent knowledge pertaining to the layout and terrain. The physical doesn't bother me a bit. I train/run a few days a week, I'm looking forward to the workout  I'm just looking for tips based on your experiences. I appreciate the bluntness.


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone out there have a link that has the video that Etoncathunter recommended? The link in the post above doesn't have the video link, that I can see. Sounds like a pretty helpful video.


----------



## deadend (Aug 22, 2014)

Get a GOOD pack.  Killing is the easy part.  Hardest animal there is to get out of the woods.


----------



## JWilson (Aug 22, 2014)

You can do a good bit of scouting from home if you know how to use a computer.  I would start on the high ridges with saddles. If you go on google check out the topo maps in relation to Ariel photo. Some of them are done in the winter where you can tell the difference in tree types. Hardwood vs pines  if by now it should be clear as mud. Here is something else very important start at 2600 feet.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 22, 2014)

Watch out for them rattler snakes to. Don't want to get bit way back in the middle of no where.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 22, 2014)

Hunterg said:


> Anyone out there have a link that has the video that Etoncathunter recommended? The link in the post above doesn't have the video link, that I can see. Sounds like a pretty helpful video.



Watch the video posted at the top of the bear hunting forum.  S GA Bear Guide From a N GA Perspective.  It's a pretty good look at what you need.  

I would have a big pack, several sharp knives, a bone saw, and a lot of grit on board.  Remember, you will have to get out AT LEAST 75 lbs.  I was by myself when I killed mine last year.  About a 200lb bear.  I got the hide and backstraps out in one trip, but it took two more to get the rest out.  I was two miles in, so by noon of that day I had hiked 12 miles, most of which packing a pretty heavy and gelatinous pack.  

On the way back out to my intended route I had to strap my recurve to my backpack because I needed both feet and both hands to get back up the slope.  This stuff is not for the faint of heart or legs but it is the most rewarding hunting there is.  I've killed some turkeys and some deer, but I really remember the ones that were really hard to get back to the truck.  

For those looking to start now, you need at least a full weekend to scout.  You need backup plans as bears destroy a tree or a whole grove of trees in record time and you need backup plans.  I start walking the hills in mid June and usually do 6-10 trips checking different areas and glassing trees.  Last year was a total bust on white oaks and mostly on red oaks too.  I scouted all summer to find one place that had red oaks and it was the ticket for me.  This year, most white oaks are loaded so the tastiest trees will  be the most important.  It all takes time. Good luck to everybody and hope to see you on the mountain!  

ps-I actually don't hope to see you on "my" mountains, but if any of you are willing to use your two legs to get way in there, then you must be okay fellas.  If you've got a trad bow in your hand, all the more likely we will get along!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 22, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Watch out for them rattler snakes to. Don't want to get bit way back in the middle of no where.



I see WAY more copperheads in the N GA mountains than I do in the Piedmont or S GA.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 22, 2014)

I will also say again: if anybody is actually interested in bears, you need to reed both of Ben Kilham's books.  He has raised more black bear cubs and spent more time with wild bears than anyone alive.  I don't know why nobody on this board listens about that but will immediately go and read "Illumination in the Flatwoods" because it is about turkeys.  

I guess bears are just a novelty to most people.  If you actually learn about them, you might be shocked.  They are absolutely the most intelligent animal in North America and can probably compete with any critter worldwide.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 22, 2014)

Earlier this winter I passed out hiking up to a ridge line. Thank God my best friend and my dog were with me. I was pretty freaked out and it made me question if I can or even have any intrest in hunting anymore. Neddles to say it made me learn to slow down and take my time in those moutains. Now i takle that same ridge line with ease because I respect what it can do to me. I am 33 years old and am in pretty good shape. All that to say becareful and dont take what anyone is telling you for granted. And man get out there and give it a shot if anything you get a great weekend in the mountains!


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 22, 2014)

Loving the advice. Can anyone help me out with Lance's video? There's nothing showing up. As much as you guys have talked about it, it sounds like a must see. Any help, maybe a different link would b great.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 22, 2014)

Being in shape is the key to enjoying or never coming back no doubt, But I don't believe elevation plays any role but the fact that acorns mature faster at higher elevation, Ive killed them in dawson forest and never climbed a hill, and then I have killed them up around lake conasauga, I will tell you I killed one and floated it down wildcat creek never been so easy since, it floated like a tub me and my father was amazed. I don't hunt higher elevations anymore we have had the same camp now for 9 years both the October and December hunt
at cohutta and one of us connects every year. I will also tell you that you would be well served to hunt with a partner if possible, and yes they are smarter than people give them credit for, its a hard life in the mountains that's why the bigger bears live near the coast.


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 23, 2014)

I actually have a couple of buddies going. One is hunting too, the other is just along for trip. Are gloves necessary for field dressing? I've read in the past they can or do carry a bacteria or virus that humans should avoid contact with.

How accurate are the altimeter apps on smart phones? Anyone use them or something different? What about gps mapping? I've heard Trimble for iPhone is good.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 23, 2014)

If you are in most I would say 90% of the areas I hunt your iphone will be useless, a Garmin rhino is what I use with a birds eye App gives you a good indication of terrain and tree cover as well as elevation.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 23, 2014)

Got something on my phone I use on occasion. Download maps and it works on gps. Will kill your battery though. Best thing is try to study maps at home and memorize them on how the land lays. Sorta hard to get lost in the mountains. Flatland is a lot easier to get turned around on in my opinion. Need to keep big cooler with ice at the truck. That meat will spoil fast early bow season.


----------



## deadend (Aug 24, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Got something on my phone I use on occasion. Download maps and it works on gps. Will kill your battery though. Best thing is try to study maps at home and memorize them on how the land lays. Sorta hard to get lost in the mountains. Flatland is a lot easier to get turned around on in my opinion. Need to keep big cooler with ice at the truck. That meat will spoil fast early bow season.



Cooler with ice in the truck is GOOD advice!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 25, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Got something on my phone I use on occasion. Download maps and it works on gps. Will kill your battery though. Best thing is try to study maps at home and memorize them on how the land lays. Sorta hard to get lost in the mountains. Flatland is a lot easier to get turned around on in my opinion. Need to keep big cooler with ice at the truck. That meat will spoil fast early bow season.



Or just photo copy your maps (reduce if necessary) and then you can keep a copy with you if needed.  Also, if your area is on multiple quads,photo copy and then tape the copies together and then you can photo copy from the taped up version and get just the area you are interested in.  Been doing this for over 20 years and you are right it is hard to get lost in the mountains but it does help to know where the roads/creeks/ridges are located in your area.  Most of the time I don't use them much but it helps to have them just in case.  Topo's are a great way to really cover some ground / learn a lot of new woods without the fear of getting lost.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 25, 2014)

Two guys killed bears on Swallow Creek last season. They were from VA, and both killed bears opening week (morning) in a food plot over corn. Both dragged bears (not even gutted), loaded them up, and took them to my processor (J.J.'s). Finally got to the processor around 2:00 a.m. Chad Johnson, owner of J.J's, said nearly all meat was spoiled and he could barely salvage any at all. He told me verbatim "what a waste". If you kill a bear in warm weather, gut it ASAP. Cool it with creek water if possible, and pack it with ice or quarter it and get it on ice ASAP. Chad said bear meat spoils faster than any other meat he has seen. Keep ice on hand if possible. Don't let your kill go to waste. Bear meat is GREAT meat, and its pointless to kill a bear if you can't keep the meat.


----------



## Hunterg (Aug 25, 2014)

What about morning versus evening or midday for that matter. I kinda surmised from reading that the afternoon to approaching evening was the best to be out there. Kyle, you just mentioned two guys with morning kills. What's the deal? I haven't had the time to pick up Kilham's books, I'm sure that bear activity and patterns are addressed. I plan on reading them but in the mean time need a little direction. 

Another question: any of you change your bow setup, i.e. poundage, arrow weight, broadhead, etc for bears versus deer? Just curious. I plan on staying with what's listed in my signature. Been considering going up on arrow weight, not necessarily for bear hunting, primarily for penetration, period. Been fine for deer, so far. Any thoughts?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 25, 2014)

I think u be fine with your setup. Never killed one with a bow but ones I've seen has been complete pass through. Evenings are usually better but have seen them in trees before the sun comes up. Better to be in the woods all day if possible. Seems as they are easier to pattern with late day food source.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2014)

Hunterg,   most guys I hunt with use the same set up for bear as deer as you just might see a deer while bear hunting.   They also hunt morning and evening and lay up in camp mid day just like most of the bears do.   Well the bears don't lay up in our camp but it sure would make arrowing one easier.  :lol:


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> I see WAY more copperheads in the N GA mountains than I do in the Piedmont or S GA.



I moved to north ga in 98(dawson co.). Bet I have killed 15 to 20 copperheads and also handed out some free passes way out in the woods. I see more copperheads than rat snakes. a few rattlers and corn snakes,black rat snakes


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 27, 2014)

The bears ive killed for the most part have all been late evening, if you find a good food source they are using you will blow them out of the area by trying to be in the woods before light. I try to be set up by 2pm and 90%
of the time its the last 45min of daylight I see them.
Again bears do not rome all day they find a good source 
and use it till its gone that simple. I have set on chinaberrys and watched them all day sleep and eat never leaving one acre. If you find a source they are using and it has water close by and thick cover close
bears are generally very easy to pattern, you have to manage scent that is the hardest thing to do in the mountains because air currents are very rarely constant
except during fronts when your dealing with prevailing winds not thermal drafts. People always leave this out this is single most important factor I have fooled deer 
but never a bear there noses are second to none.


----------

